# Wyndham Bonnet Creek - Best buidling location



## Designerd (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I am planning for a trip to Bonnet Creek, FL and I have seen several posts describing building #s.  When I look at the Wyndham resort map, I only see individual "names" on the building.  Please let me  know which building "name" is the best for being close to the pools and seeing the fire works in the evening. I have a 2BR deluxe  and 1BR deluxe booked.

Also, I noticed that the unit information shows "Varies" for numbers of bed.  How many beds are in the 1BR deluxe (thought it would be 1 bedroom and the pullout sofa) and the 2 bedroom (thought it would be 2 bedrooms and 1 pullout soft).  Please let me know on this also.  Thank you!

Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort Map:
https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/map.do

Thanks,
Designerd


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 2, 2014)

Most of the 2BR's have a king in the master bedroom and 2 doubles in the 2nd bedroom, with a pullout sofa in the family room. 

Opinions vary on which building to reserve - Tower 6 is the newer tower with more "Presidential" units but I don't think it's necessarily any nicer than the others. In general I would recommend requesting an upper level floor with pool/lake view, otherwise you have a parking lot view that you "might" see fireworks from 15 minutes a night. If you're like us, you'd be at the parks for the displays anyway so it's better to have a nice view for the other 99% of the time. I think the resort staff is trained to coach you to request a "fireworks" view (which is code for parking lot view).

Bonnet Creek has one of the more aggressive parking pass/"owner update" sales approaches so be forewarned to "just say no"... a LOT. Unless you actually want the update, in which case you should still say no until they up the offer... which they will.


----------



## Designerd (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you - is building #6 called:  Torne del Sol?
- I also called today and was advised that you can see the fireworks from all buildings except #6; #4/#5 had the best views of fireworks.  Kids pools were located at building #3 (Torre del Mar) and the Puerbo de Leon at the front.

Let me know if this is true.  It's hard to follow since the map on the site doesn't have building numbers just "names".

I am looking for the best view (no parking lot), closest to the best kids (age 9, swimmer) pool.  My mom will be with me so maybe a location that is close to this location.  

Please let me know your thoughts.

*This is the location that I toured and almost brought in but wanted to do my research and found Tug and Ron.  Glad I didn't...They went from a 80min. presentation to a 3 hr presentation that I had to walk out on after getting my Disney tickets.  Glad that I had my daughter that day.  Now that I have been a member for about 9months now, I truly agree that these sales people were the most aggressive and non-honest.  If I would had purchased, I would have been so upset with 168k every other year for the price that I would pay.  So glad for resale.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes Tower 6 is Torre del Sol. That tower has the pirate pool. You also might want to request Torre de la Luna. That is building #5. It has the best lazy river. Kids run back and forth between the two pools all day.
-Deb


----------



## Ron2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I don’t pay much attention to the building names nor do the Wyndham vacation councilors when I make reservations. So, if you are standing at the building where you check in and looking at the lake, the buildings on the right side of the lake are # 1, 2, and 3, with #3 being the furthest away and next to the new Wyndham hotel.. On the left side are #4, 5, and 6, with #6 being the newest timeshare tower and connected to the Wyndham hotel and parking garage. As far as views of the Disney fireworks, it all depends on which side of the building and which floor you are on. In buildings #1, 2, and 3 the even numbered rooms face the lake and provides views of the fireworks from the upper floors. In buildings 4, 5, and 6 the odd numbered rooms face the lake. In buildings 4 and 5 the even numbered rooms face the parking area but provides views of the Disney property. In building 6, the odd numbered rooms provides views of the fireworks from the upper floors. We have watched the fireworks from the presidential lounge in Tower 6 and I can honestly say that its not worth planning your stay around a view of the fireworks. I agree with previous posts that the best towers for pools are #5 and #6 with odd numbered rooms providing views of the pools and lake.


----------



## Designerd (Mar 3, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thanks to everyone for the feedback!


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 4, 2014)

*Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort - building names and numbers*

Lobby & Activities (Offices & a few units too):  Puerto de Leon
Bldg #1: Torre de la Tierra
Bldg #2: Torre del Viento
Bldg #3: Torre del Mar
Bldg #4: Torre del Cielo
Bldg #5: Torre de la Luna
Bldg #6: Torre del Sol

Pool by #1: zero entry, kiddie splash zone, floating river, snack/market nearby
Pool by #2/3: water slide, pizza/bar nearby
Pool by #5: fort style, zero entry, water slide, floating river, cabanas
Pool by #6/hotel: pirate ship style, bar nearby
All have hot tubs nearby.  Don't forget the playground, volleyball, mini-putt-putt.

Fireworks are seen north-northwest of the resort from about the 7th or 8th floor up.  There's a room available with fireworks view that Wyndham owners may visit to watch fireworks if they don't have the view from their own unit - ask at the front desk.  When your room is up high, you don't really have a "parking lot view" per se, because you look out at the treetops and long-range views.  By this height, you actually have to go to your balcony's rail and look down to see the parking lot.  We like the lake view from almost any direction.

One reason the bed arrangements may vary:  The BRs have standard bed configurations (MBR w/king, 2nd BR w/ 2 doubles, etc.) but the sofa will vary.  Regular deluxe units have a queen sleeper sofa in the LR.  Presidential units have upgraded sofas in the LR, not sleeper sofas, assuming no one is sleeping in the LR.

Have a wonderful stay at this fun resort!!!


----------



## chapjim (Mar 4, 2014)

Ron2 said:


> I don’t pay much attention to the building names nor do the Wyndham vacation councilors when I make reservations. So, if you are standing at the building where you check in and looking at the lake, the buildings on the right side of the lake are # 1, 2, and 3, with #3 being the furthest away and next to the new Wyndham hotel.. On the left side are #4, 5, and 6, with #6 being the newest timeshare tower and connected to the Wyndham hotel and parking garage. As far as views of the Disney fireworks, it all depends on which side of the building and which floor you are on. In buildings #1, 2, and 3 the even numbered rooms face the lake and provides views of the fireworks from the upper floors. In buildings 4, 5, and 6 the odd numbered rooms face the lake. In buildings 4 and 5 the even numbered rooms face the parking area but provides views of the Disney property. In building 6, the odd numbered rooms provides views of the fireworks from the upper floors. We have watched the fireworks from the presidential lounge in Tower 6 and I can honestly say that its not worth planning your stay around a view of the fireworks. I agree with previous posts that the best towers for pools are #5 and #6 with odd numbered rooms providing views of the pools and lake.



Agree 100%.  The fireworks aren't worth looking at a parking lot or structure all week.  That includes the fireworks on New Year's Eve.  Nice but not overwhelmingly so.

And, I opt for Tower 6.  Three great pool complexes in Towers 5, 6, and the Grand Hotel.  Restaurants in and outside the hotel.  Another fitness center that is available only to hotel guests until mid-morning sometime but to anyone after that (10 AM, I think).


----------



## Designerd (Mar 5, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Hello Everyone!
Thanks for the feedback.  Lisa great details with the cross reference!  

Thanks again - I am ready fro some warm weather!  Atlanta is not so much of a HOT Atlanta now


----------

